# -
,   ,         ,      -      ?     ?
               ,

----------

> ?


     ?

----------

51% ,  ?

----------


## ..

-346.12
3.      :
14) ,         25 .

----------

...   ... ,    -

----------

.

----------

,     ,  .- ( 90%) -   ?

----------

.

----------



----------


## Girine

,      (     ,      25%), ,       5 ,   18  ..      ,            .
 ,   -  ,   .

----------

,     ?
   ?        ,   ?
   ,   . .?

----------

> ,


  10     .




> ?


  3-284-




> ,   ?


  - -   ?)      .





> ,   . .?


.

----------

> - -   ?)      .


        ,       ?

----------

> 10     .


      ...      .  - ,        ?

----------


## ..

> 


  ,  



> 3-284-


?

----------

,          ?

----------

> - ,        ?


 




> 


,    ?     ,      ,    -1  .

----------

> ,


    -,     .    .





> ,       ?


   ? :Embarrassment:

----------

> -,     .    .
> 
> 
>    ?


  , ..    -   ,       )))

----------

, ..      ,
, ,          ?:

1.            -: .  .? ( -18%   -20%)
2.    25%     
3.     ,     15% 

??   :  .  .  (.) ,     ..   ,

----------

1-3. 
   ,  "  "

----------

, 
 -      ,  ,
       ,

----------

:Embarrassment:    -         - .

----------



----------

,          2-  (51%) .   ?   ?

----------

4 ?      .

----------

,    ,   ,     .

----------

,   3       .

----------

(346)    ,          .        18,      ,   ...

----------


## ..

-18 -  ,           .       .

----------

,               ?

----------


## ..

> 


 .    .
-18 **    ,       .

----------

> ,      (     ,      25%), ,       5 ,   18  ..      ,            .
>  ,   -  ,   .


     . 
  ,     ,     (  18   .

----------

